# Fish-O-Lator Day



## jaxgatorz (Jul 31, 2010)

Well i decided to try some fish on the rib-o-lator today..So today we will call it a Fish-O-Lator 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Got 2 nice slabs of steelhead trout and 1 slab of salmon.. Also throwing on some vegie-kabobs to fill the other tray up....Rubbed the veggies down with some evo and then sprinkled on some spices..... Then spiced up the fish a little and onto the wsm they go....Will post finished pics when they happen,,,,,,Happy smokes


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 31, 2010)

got the fish and vegies finished up..Also since the wsm will burn for a while I decided to throw on some jerk salmon and some small sirloin steaks......Have a great day.


----------



## rdknb (Jul 31, 2010)

that looks great


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow !

You're eatin' good tonight Mike !

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 31, 2010)

Everything looks great there Mike but this is the 3rd time you have smoked with your new rib/fish-O-lator and I haven't got a call. Now I might be getting a complex here. I might even need some counseling or a shrink what do you think??? Now the fish looks awesome and I have been seeing a shrink for years now.....LOL....... Maybe the smoke is getting to me too.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 1, 2010)

Thx for the kind word..Even the steaks turned out great....Happy smokes


----------

